# Serverausfall 23.10.2007



## Joachim (23. Okt. 2007)

Nabend Gemeinde,

nach einem Anruf von Frank und anschließend Thorsten mit Rücksprache bei Jürgen (Dr.J) hab ich mich so schnell wie es ging von der Arbeit Richtung zu Hause begeben um nachzusehen, was wo klemmt.

Ohne bisher die Log-Files durchforstet zu haben, kann ich bisher folgendes sagen: der Server war nicht komplett weg vom Netz sondern "nur" mit irgendwas total ausgelastet. 
Was das war, werden die Logfiles sicher zeigen. Ich bin dann also mal am suchen ...


----------



## B ausm westen (23. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Serverausfall 23.10.2007*

Hi Joachim,
Hab mich schon gewundert warum ich nicht rein komme


----------



## Frank (23. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Serverausfall 23.10.2007*

Hallo,

Mich würde da mal interessieren, ob noch jemand nach ca. 13.15 im Forum online war.


----------



## Chrisinger (23. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Serverausfall 23.10.2007*

frank ich war so um die zeit drin.glaube ich...Kurz danach ging nichts mehr ca 13.20/25


LG Chris


----------



## Joachim (23. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Serverausfall 23.10.2007*

Scheint sich auf ein Problem eingrenzen zu lassen (hoffentlich  )... später mehr...


----------



## owl-andre (23. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Serverausfall 23.10.2007*

Hatte heute auch den Ausfall,jetzt geht aber alles wie immer-Danke


----------



## rainthanner (23. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Serverausfall 23.10.2007*

Hallo Joachim, 

ich wollte nicht, dass meine HP soooo umfangreich gestaltet wird, dass der ganze Server einknickt. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Joachim (23. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Serverausfall 23.10.2007*

Ja klar - Rainer ist Schuld ... auf ihn mit Gebrüll ...  

  SCHERZ!!! 

Ursache gefunden (Logfiles sind was feines  ) - das Forum wurde gegen 13.07/13.08 von einer externen Quelle massiv aufgerufen, woraufhin der Server wegen zu vieler Verbindungen dicht gemacht hat.
Die Quelle ist bekannt und arbeitet mit uns zusammen an der Behebung des Problems... 

Euch allen noch eine schöne, störungsfreie Zeit!


----------



## Doris (23. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Serverausfall 23.10.2007*

N ´abend auch

Tze, wenn Frank mich nicht angerufen hätte, dann hätte ich es gar nicht mitbekommen.... sowas aber auch... aber schön, daß es nun wieder funzt...

Das Trommeln scheint ja von Bramsche nach Leipzig geklappt zu haben


----------



## Joachim (23. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Serverausfall 23.10.2007*

... und wie, mir klingeln jetzt noch die Ohren ...


----------



## rut49 (24. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Serverausfall 23.10.2007*

Hallo, Frank,

Gestern um 17.00 ging bei mir gar nix! Bin froh, daß es heute wieder funzt!

                        Gruß Regina:


----------

